# Name of cloth tape used on harness in engine bay?



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been trying to find a roll of the tape that is used to wrap all the electrical wiring and harnesses in the engine bay. It is a cloth like tape and not normal electrical tape (what goes to the turn signal/headlight bulbs). Does anyone know the name of it and a place to buy it?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

It sounds like you're talking about black teflon tape or friction tape. Your local hardware store should have it!


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't think it's friction tape, but teflon tape might be it. It's cloth like with strands of fibers, but not stretchy or plastic-like such as PVC electrical tape.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's almost like medical tape, but it isn't.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MyShibbyEco said:


> I don't think it's friction tape, but teflon tape might be it. It's cloth like with strands of fibers, but not stretchy or plastic-like such as PVC electrical tape.


Do a search on google for "fleece tape."

I helieve that's what you're looking for.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought some fleece tape from a place that sells automotive noise reduction supplies. I don't know if it's the same stuff or not. It is not quite the same as friction tape, which is what I think the OP needs. I think of friction tape as the first generation electrical tape before they started using plastic. The fleece tape is not sticky on one side while friction tape (going by memory here) is sticky on both sides. 

I've found fleece tape wrapping some wires on the Cruze in what appears to be a sound reduction role. Up underneath the trunk lid trim the wires are wrapped to keep them from rattling if they touch the body. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Ended up finding what I wanted. The maker is Tesa.

1 Roll Tesa (19mm×25m) Coroplast Adhesive Cloth Tape for manual application | eBay


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Followed the link and that stuff seems to be identical to the fleece tape I bought. I looked up "friction tape" and Wiki says it's cloth tape sticky on both side and old school electrical insulation tape. Used on baseball bats and hockey sticks to improve friction for gripping, which is apparently how it got its name.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

An attempt at being funny here. but it is all true.
"friction tape" is a slang term for cloth tape.
Friction tape is not an insulation. It was and is still used in the electrical field.
An example of friction tape use would be to hold the insulation tape or pad on each split bolt or other metallic connection where the motor feeders are connected to the motor leads within the motor peckerhead.
There is your friggin old school. LOL
LOL Go ahead and google.
I like 3M brand cloth tape myself.


----------

